# Looking For a Place to Preach in Atlanta in July



## Don Kistler (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll be in Atlanta for the Christian Bookseller's Convention in early July and would like to find a place to preach on Sunday, July 10, morning, evening, or both. If interested, please get in touch.
Thanks!


----------

